# If You Live In An Area With Wild Animals You May Be At Risk Of The Black Plague



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

If you live in an area where you coexist with wild animals you may want to read this. We have lived in our house for 8 years now and we have never had a problem with fleas until this year. After reading this article I bought flea treatment for the animals, they never needed it before. We have had several cases of plague over the years near here. A young boy died from the plague a few years ago. We have lots of rabbits, squirrels, coyotes, bears, deer, and an occasional mountain lion around. If you live in are that supports these animals you may be at risk.

Plague Rare in U.S., Surfacing in More Affluent Areas - Yahoo! News


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Scary, I have to worry about Lyme with all the ticks. Fleas are also a given with all the sand and animals.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Thankfully they haven't found any cases of Lyme in BC but it has been moving steadily westwards. The news did an article and you could see the progress from Quebec to Manitoba. Scary thinking that a whole whack of disease and plagues are going to strike when SHTF. Not to mention how pests and vermin will stop fearing humans and pass on these problems faster. Medieval! Yuck!


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

the plague was more common in the cities than rural areas the rats that carry it like garbage and ease of food gathering, rural farms had dogs and cats that hunted the rodents


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I've noticed that when I was younger that if I got bit by a tick, then it would be to just pull it off and go on about your business. Now, for some reason when I get bit by a tick (as well as others I've talked to), it will itch for about 6 months. I'm wondering if they have become immune to something over the years?


----------

